# Feedlot panels for fencing goats



## Crc310 (Mar 14, 2017)

I am researching before getting a couple of small breed goats and see that TSC sells (feedlot) cattle and goat panels. The hole sizes are the main difference. They r both 4 g welded wire. The largest openings in the cattle panels are 8"x6" and goats are 4"x4". The cattle panels are almost 2/3 cheaper. If I won't be having baby goats, will this work long term for dwarf breed goats? We plan on rescuing so not sure if they will have horns. Thanks!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 14, 2017)

I use cattle panels for my goats, they're awesome! I don't have horned goats though. If you don't have babies(which do fit through the holes), you should be good.


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 14, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I use cattle panels for my goats, they're awesome! I don't have horned goats though. If you don't have babies(which do fit through the holes), you should be good.


Ok, thanks


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 14, 2017)

Horns...they will wiggle & get heads through and then bawl until you rescue them.  It can be hard to work them out. 

So, plan to cover bottom 1/2 with cheap wire, chicken wire, add some hot wire,  or attach a pole across their horns to prevent this.  Just saying, it will happen...experience speaks.
These are just some options many have used.

Solar hot wire works well.


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you! I have plenty of 1/2" hardware cloth and chicken wire


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 15, 2017)

Should I run a line or 2 of barbed wire to keep out coyotes or should I even bother? I prefer not to use electric fencing if I can avoid it. There's an under ground line near where we want to fence and if we lose power obviously it won't work.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

Barbed wire is not a good plan for goats. They would find a way to get themselves cut up with it. I don't have electric or anything on mine, my goats are close to the house so they're not in a prime coyote spot.


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 15, 2017)

As far as I know, no coyotes have come on to our property and we have free range chickens. I can hear them not very far from us on occasion though. Was thinking of putting it 8" about the 50" high cattle panels. Would the mini goats be able to reach that?


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 15, 2017)

If I don't put barbed wire or electric fencing, should they have a goat house that I can lock at night?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 15, 2017)

You can always build a very simple structure that you can lock them in at night if you're worried. It can be as cheaply built as pallets stood on end and held with T posts with a piece of plywood for a roof, or expensive as a manufactured shed type building... Good fencing is always your first, best, most important defense against escape or predation. A secure "home" for them at the most dangerous time for them (night) is the 2nd important consideration. 

The thing with coyotes nowadays is that they've become much more "urbanized" to where they can be seen in suburban backyards during daylight hours... They've become desensitized to humans and therefore much more dangerous. You can read stories of people out walking their small dogs and coyotes coming up and grabbing their dogs and running off with them to eat. Even though you haven't had coyote issues with your chickens, doesn't mean you won't next week... It has never happened before...until the first time it happens...


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 15, 2017)

I like solar hot wire units.   If power out, you still have them.  Not cheap but mine have lasted many, many years.  Most often batteries are good 5-8 yrs!   When needed, not expensive to replace.  

As to predator, LS is right.   Hot wire is good for outside your fence, as well.   Once trained to it, you can even feel good using it as temp fence when you need to use other areas not permanently fenced, feeling good they will respect it.


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 15, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> You can always build a very simple structure that you can lock them in at night if you're worried. It can be as cheaply built as pallets stood on end and held with T posts with a piece of plywood for a roof, or expensive as a manufactured shed type building... Good fencing is always your first, best, most important defense against escape or predation. A secure "home" for them at the most dangerous time for them (night) is the 2nd important consideration.
> 
> The thing with coyotes nowadays is that they've become much more "urbanized" to where they can be seen in suburban backyards during daylight hours... They've become desensitized to humans and therefore much more dangerous. You can read stories of people out walking their small dogs and coyotes coming up and grabbing their dogs and running off with them to eat. Even though you haven't had coyote issues with your chickens, doesn't mean you won't next week... It has never happened before...until the first time it happens...


We always assume they could get our chickens. We r lucky, only had issues with raccoons and a neighbors dog in the past. Our coop is secure at night but they r free range during the light hours. Thanks!


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 15, 2017)

What do u think about this? Would it be ok for 2 small breed goats? Would make more ventilation. I'm not into building stuff. I plan and it won't ever get done...


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2017)

For a couple or even 3-4 nigies as a sleeping and bad weather hangout, that's kinda like a goat "mail order" mansion. Add some ventilation and that should work excellent. Now, if you ever hope/plan/intend/(and even if you don't) to breed and have kids, for milk, or expand the herd, you might want to go just a bit bigger right now as opposed to having to buy another shed down the road and have spent twice as much and then having 2 sheds to deal with. Goats can be addictive and they do find ways to multiply... like rabbits and chickens... justsayin.


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you! We won't be breeding or milking, just pets Considered getting a pair of small breed sheep but the more reseach I've done the more I finding how different they are! Think we will stick with goats! Shhh.... my husband doesn't know my plan is to start with 2 and I always make sure there room for expansion!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 19, 2017)

The cattle panels wont keep nigerian dwarf goats under a year or even really small adults in.... I have had a yearling (probably 50lbs or so)squeeze through the 4x6 openings. Even though I mentioned that they won't keep them in, buyers assume that since I have it and the goats are on the other side, it works. Now l squat, 5 feet away and call their new kid through the fence so they can see first hand. I don't care if the kids come through to the main yard, but it isn't safe if they can get out or into somewhere that isn't goat proof.


----------



## Crc310 (Mar 19, 2017)

We plan on rescuing some adults, no babies If we need to, will add hardware cloth or chicken fencing to the bottom (we have lots). Thanks for the input! I appreciate it!


----------

